# escort services



## megthered (Jun 10, 2011)

My husband and I have been married 21 years. Five years ago he was diagnosed with a very serious disease and our sex life stopped. Two years ago he was given a clean bill of health, but our sex life never came back. Last summer he told me he did not want to have sex anymore, he didn't think he needed it. I was amazed. He is healthy now and we went through terrible times, but he didn't think he needed sex any more? He is going out of town on business for 2 weeks next month and I found out that he has been looking at escort services in the city he will be in. I was looking for a web site I needed in the history on the computer, and found it. I looked back to see if this is the only time, but it wasn't. He had looked for escorts in our city and other cities he has visited. I am stunned, I am saddened. During the past year I have tried initiating sex, but I am always turned down. Now he wants it from strangers? Should I ask him what's going on, should I pretend that I don't know...I don't know what to do and my mind is in a spin.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hi Meg ~

Thanks for posting and welcome!

If I was in the same shoes, I would most definitely confront my H. I would be honest and upfront with him about how I found out about his activity. Why? Because as his wife you deserve to know, especially if he's going to be going somewhere, meeting up with someone, and bringing back something that could not only further jeopardize his health, but yours as well. Well, frankly, I simply would not tolerate it at all and would insist on some honest answers from my H.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why would you pretend you don't know? Are you willing to continue living in a sexless marriage with a husband who doesn't respect you, is lying to you, who doesn't love you the way a husband and wife are meant to love each other?

I guess if that's what you're willing to accept, then leave it alone. If you want it to change, you need to confront regardless of how uncomfortable it is.

C


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Absolutely confront - unless you want to hire a PI and use it as damage in a divorce. Are you willing to leave the marraige over this? I can't imagine staying with someone who refused me intimacy then got it somewhere else.


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Yes you should certainly confront him. And I woulnd't touch him until he has bloodwork done to be tested for STD's in light of this, no matter what he says he did or didn't do.

I've looked at escort sites before. But my situation is different. While you ARE interested in having sex with your spouse, my wife had zero interest and we went years.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't even believe these places don't get shut down. They are so clear about what they provide. I just don't get it.

Op, don't risk your life for this man.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

rider03 said:


> Yes you should certainly confront him. And I woulnd't touch him until he has bloodwork done to be tested for STD's in light of this, no matter what he says he did or didn't do.
> 
> I've looked at escort sites before. But my situation is different. While you ARE interested in having sex with your spouse, my wife had zero interest and we went years.


i wouldnt touch my spouse ever again, except to put my foot in their rearend as they go out the door


----------



## Edge (Mar 30, 2011)

Definitely confront him over it. It seems to me your marriage is basically already over. You have a roommate not a husband.


----------



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

Confrontation will be healthy all around.


----------



## confused55 (Apr 30, 2011)

I saw something on the computer too, a few months before husband went to massage with happy endings in another town on work trip.

I ignored it because I felt he would never be the type to actually do that.

Well, he did, twice, and said he wouldn't have stopped before getting caught. If he does this, you can't imagine how you will feel like. It's terrible.

I say, confront at any cost, because if he goes through with it, it puts a huge hole in your marriage and will never go away.

Try to talk about your problems before he heads down this destructive road to hell for you.

Please!!!!!!


----------



## Ayrun (Jun 12, 2011)

I'd show him some papers, if you know what I mean.


----------



## MissLayla1986 (Aug 27, 2010)

A cousin of mine divorced her husband because he was doing this and she found out. she found out the exact same way; saw some escort websites in his browsing history. In her case, she kept quiet until she found more evidence to establish that he was actually meeting escorts (which is unforgiveable) and not just trolling escort sites (which she could have forgiven). i absolutely think she did the right thing by confronting him. it's a health issue; who knows what kind of diseases he could have caught and passed on to her?


----------



## Twiceshy (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow- I feel your pain as I have a somewhat similar situation. I dont know your situation but you should get to the bottom of it one way or another. I as well have a husband who is ill- we always had a very active and good sex life until about 3 years ago - since then I can count on one hand ... you know what I mean. Anyway- he has recently taken to having a relationship with a girl from his past who is somewhat obsessed with him- I accidentally saw some of her emails to him and I am just sick now and I can think of nothing else. We have been through SO MUCH through his illness, and past addictions etc. it has been a long and not so pleasant road. This is the most hurtful thing ever - they both claim it is innocent - she is married as well. But what I read was not innocent and I know he has driven hours to go to her house.. etc.. Its all such a slap from someone who generally wont do anything for anyone ... (kids , me ). I work a lot as he hasnt for years.. due to illness. I have never faulted him for the things he has or hasnt done for our 20 plus years together, there have been affairs... but this is just too much, and I dont really know what to do anymore either. Its just crazy... this is the very condensed nutshell version.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Escort; funny word. She's escorting his engorged penis into her various openings. I prefer the word, Putana. It sounds soft and sexy but it's dirty and crude.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

Edge said:


> Definitely confront him over it. It seems to me your marriage is basically already over. You have a roommate not a husband.


Perhaps not?
Ask him if he's guilty first. Perhaps he's looking for something a little on the "Wild Side". Can you satisfy him there???
Have you before??


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Um.... cheating is cheating. Are you married? Selfish? Immature?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## txhunter54 (Jul 4, 2010)

Whether we want to admit it or not, escorts fill a need that is not being met otherwise. Sexless marriage, wife/girlfriend won't do certain things, etc. 

Is it right? Is it wrong? Different societies look upon it differently. Let's not be so quick to condemn as each person's situation is unique, imho.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

txhunter54 said:


> Whether we want to admit it or not, escorts fill a need that is not being met otherwise. Sexless marriage, wife/girlfriend won't do certain things, etc.
> 
> Is it right? Is it wrong? Different societies look upon it differently. Let's not be so quick to condemn as each person's situation is unique, imho.


yes let's be quick to condemn cheating, and treating women like commodities and F&^%able objects. 

Different societies do look on it differently and many of them don't value women at all.

If your wife or girlfriend isn't filling your needs, you need to let them know and work out a solution. Many men also need to get rid of the unreasonable expectations and put the porn down.


----------



## Fordsvt (Dec 24, 2010)

txhunter54 said:


> Whether we want to admit it or not, escorts fill a need that is not being met otherwise. Sexless marriage, wife/girlfriend won't do certain things, etc.
> 
> Is it right? Is it wrong? Different societies look upon it differently. Let's not be so quick to condemn as each person's situation is unique, imho.


Cheating is indeed cheating. 
Regardless of what she will or won't do. I'm in a sexless marriage and have thought about escorts but won't do it. 
We just have some work to do. I'd love to play out some fantasies with an escort but would rather do it with my wife. 
We'll see what happens.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

use private browsing on your webbrowser and find a private investigator to snap some shots of him meeting up with an escort. Then contront him. It if goes poorly you are well insulated for divorce proceedings. But, more importantly, it has a better chance of going well, by that I mean having him be completely honest, because you have proof. He won't be able to spin a story when there are photos of him with another on the coffee table.


----------

